# FS: CTS S8 Heaver



## luckyOC (Apr 3, 2010)

Selling my built CTS s8 heaver. SE1364-2 13'6". Great 8nbait stick just in time for drum season around the mid-atlantic.

Built few years ago. cobalt colors with gold and silver trim with 'drum' fish pattern.

24 fuji seat 30" from butt, new cork tape grip. Chrome fuji CMNAG guides 30 down to 16 tip.


Around Delmarva area, could travel south if persuaded, can ship (have nice tube) buyer would pay shipping....(reel isn't included).


Please let me know if you have any questions, added a couple of pictures during the build too. thanks!



$375


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Looks nice. Who built it?


----------



## luckyOC (Apr 3, 2010)

I did. have built quite a few.

...caught a drum on it today if that helps :fishing:


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Helluva Nice build, 
Great $$$. 
I don't think you can even buy that blank for that.
I really wish I could justify another heaver.
Good luck with that.
TjB


----------



## luckyOC (Apr 3, 2010)

no longer FS, thanks


----------

